# Haibike 24'' - Aller Anfang war mal schwer



## kc85 (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

nach langem Mitlesen muss ich mich nun auch mal zu Wort melden. Grund: Meine 7-jährige Tochter hatte ihr Cube Kid 200 so langsam verwachsen und brauchte etwas neues. Mir schwebte ja etwas in Richtung Frog 62 vor (fand sie gar nicht gut), aber beim Probesitzen bei diversen Händlern hatte sich mein Kind natürlich bereits in etwas anderes verguckt. Das Haibike Little Life (Modell 2014) hatte es ihr angetan. Sind fände ein leichtes Rad zwar cool, aber es sollte eben uuuuunbedingt das Haibike sein.

Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen besagen auch, dass es wichtiger ist, dass ein Kind sein Bike liebt und dann auch gerne damit fährt, als das es einfach nur leicht ist (und im Keller verschimmelt). Erst am Dienstag hatten wir noch eine nette Familienradtour rund um die Plothener Teiche (falls das jemand kennt), die Große noch auf ihrem Kid 200, die kleine (4 Jahre) auf einem Kid 160. Beide haben die 17km ohne Murren abgerissen, trotz einiger Steigungen und mit 2 völlig serienmäßigen "Eisenschweinen".







Am Mittwoch sind wir dann in den Ebay-Kleinanzeigen zufällig über exakt das Traumrad meiner Tochter gestolpert. 2014er Modell, nur 2 mal benutzt (hat der 8-jährigen Vorbesitzerin nicht gefallen), 150,- EUR. Angerufen, angeschaut - gekauft für 140,- EUR. Zustand fast ladenneu. Fährt erstklassig.






Das schöne ist, dass wir nun ein quasi ladenneues Bike zum absoluten Schnäppchenpreis hier stehen haben und dass man nun das gesparte Geld in ein paar gezielte Gewichtseinsparungen investieren kann.

Zuerst mal kommen aber noch ein paar Gramm dazu. Tacho, Ständer und Flaschenhalter kommen dran.

Über die Erleichterung mache ich mir noch so meine Gedanken: Die Federgabel ist schwer und eigentlich nutzlos (mangels Masse bei meiner Tochter). Die 3x7 Gänge erscheinen mir auch unnötig. Bei den den ganzen Teilen muss ich auch erst mal eine Bestandsaufnahme beim Gewicht machen. Zudem möchte ich nicht Unmengen an Kohle ausgeben.

Für nützliche Vorschläge vorab bin ich aber immer zu haben.

kc85


----------



## turboquattro (26. Juli 2014)

Habt ihr die Bowdenzüge farblich der Kleidung angepasst oder anders rum...
Klingt nach einem fairen Deal. Viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (26. Juli 2014)

Die wichtigsten Baustellen hast Du ja schon benannt: Umbau/Reduktion auf Vorne 1fach-Kettenblatt und Austausch der Federgabel gegen Alugabel, starr.
Letztere gibts in top Qualität bei Kaniabikes.eu . Herrn Fischer am besten Anrufen und gezielt nach ner einzelnen Gabel fragen, ggf auch unbehandelt. Die kannst Du bei Euch vor Ort pulverbeschichten oder lackieren lassen und das Töchterlein darf die Farbe aussuchen...
Hier hab ich die Gabel verbaut:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kaniabike-24-small-customaufbau-mit-salsa-chris-king-american-classic-xtr-speed-tec.701263/ 

Ggf. lohnt sich der Austausch der kompletten Laufräder, weil die beschleunigte Masse da am effektivsten reduziert werden kann. Auf jeden Fall sitzt auch bei den Reifen ne Menge drin.
Fahrt Ihr denn richtig ins Gelände? Dann ist der Rocket Ron von Schwalbe zu empfehlen. Ansonsten gibts von Schwalbe noch nen leichteren Reifen mit weniger und einen fast ohne Profil. Die sind dann noch leichter.
Da Du bei Umbau auf 1fach ja auch neue Griffe brauchst: Check mal meinen Aufbaufaden, da gibts noch ne Empfehlung.

Viel Spaß!
Stefan


----------



## oliverb. (26. Juli 2014)

@ Stefan, da es bei mir demnächst auch ans 24er geht, welche Schwalbereifen meinst du die noch leichter sind?(Für die Strasse)
Gruß und Dank
Oliver


----------



## saturno (26. Juli 2014)

hinterrad wird schwieig mit tausch, da sicher schraubkranznabe. und in sachen gewichteinsparung, dann laß bitte den ständer weg. reifen rocket ron ca. 490gr oder den kojak 350gr allerdings nur 1,5


----------



## KIV (26. Juli 2014)

oliverb. schrieb:


> @ Stefan, da es bei mir demnächst auch ans 24er geht, welche Schwalbereifen meinst du die noch leichter sind?(Für die Strasse)
> Gruß und Dank
> Oliver


 wusste ich gerade auch nicht mehr, ich meinte den shredda als Allzweckreifen, der ist aber auch nicht leichter als der RocketRon. Der Kojak ist dann schon fast ein Rennradreifen...mit aber immerhin noch 1,5.


----------



## KIV (26. Juli 2014)

Ergänzung: Der Rocket wiegt angeblich unter 450g...

@saturno: wie kommst Du auf Schraubkranz..? Gibts das überhaupt noch bei aktuellen Rädern? Ich tippe eher auf ne 9fach Nabe mit Spacern.


----------



## Mamara (26. Juli 2014)

Die Kurbel schaut sehr lang aus, ich würde über die 130mm Kurbel hier im Verkaufsthread nachdenken.


----------



## saturno (26. Juli 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Ergänzung: Der Rocket wiegt angeblich unter 450g...
> 
> @saturno: wie kommst Du auf Schraubkranz..? Gibts das überhaupt noch bei aktuellen Rädern? Ich tippe eher auf ne 9fach Nabe mit Spacern.




9fach bei nem 24 zoll bikenicht bei haibike


verbaut ist der hier:

*Zahnkranz (hinten)/Sprocket/Cassette*: Shimano TZ 31, 14-34 Zähne, 7-fach

SHIMANO Freilaufzahnkranz MF-TZ-31 • 7-fach • Komponentengruppe: Tourney  

Schraubzahnkranz Shimano MFTZ31
7-fach 14-16-18-20-22-24-34 Zähne


mehr kannstze bei nem 349€ bike nicht erwarten. da wird gespart wo es nur geht damit der herstelelr mehr einsacken kann.


----------



## kc85 (26. Juli 2014)

Schon mal danke für die Tipps.

Dass die Bowdezüge zum Kleid passen, ist purer Zufall.

Ich bin eigentlich froh, dass meine Mädels ihre Räder immer (wirklich immer) brav auf dem Ständer parken und nicht einfach das Rad achtlos in den Dreck kacheln. Klappt seit dem ersten Laufrad problemlos. Von daher möchte ich auf einen Ständer ungern verzichten. Irgendwas halbwegs leichtes wird sich da schon finden.

Bei den Reifen hatte ich den Rocket Ron ins Auge gefasst.

Für den Umbau habe ich Zeit, die Saison fährt sie erst mal auf dem Kid 200 zu Ende. Ich muss das Haibike eh erst mal zerlegen und die gröbsten Klumpen aussieben.

Ohne irgendwas dran gemacht zu haben liegt das Teil bei 13,3kg.

kc85


----------



## saturno (26. Juli 2014)

also, kurbel, innenlager, gabel, steuersatz, vorbau, lenker, reifen, schläuche, felgen, speichen, vr nabe. das wars mal fürs grobe.... schöne winterarbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (26. Juli 2014)

bei dem Gewicht hätte ich folgenden Vorschlag, mit dem Du unterm Strich am günstigsten davon kommst:
Das Rad über ebay-Kleinanzeigen für 200€ verticken und ein Kaniabike von einem Folierer (örtlicher Werbefritze tuts auch) auf Haibike-Optik bringen lassen...


----------



## KIV (26. Juli 2014)

saturno schrieb:


> also, kurbel, innenlager, gabel, steuersatz, vorbau, lenker, reifen, schläuche, felgen, speichen, vr nabe. das wars mal fürs grobe.... schöne winterarbeit.


 zzgl. Schaltwerk, LRS, Kassette, Kette, Drehschalter, Pedalen...
Bleibt unterm Strich noch ein Rahmen, der auch unnötigerweise ein Kilo zu viel wiegt.


----------



## saturno (26. Juli 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> bei dem Gewicht hätte ich folgenden Vorschlag, mit dem Du unterm Strich am günstigsten davon kommst:
> Das Rad über ebay-Kleinanzeigen für 200€ verticken und ein Kaniabike von einem Folierer (örtlicher Werbefritze tuts auch) auf Haibike-Optik bringen lassen...





auch ne möglichkeit, da wird aber die dame nicht mitspielen wegen der optik.......


----------



## KIV (26. Juli 2014)

Ich wollte bislang dazu nichts sagen, aber: Warum lasst Ihr Euch dermaßen tyrannisieren..? "Mein Fahrrad muss genau so aussehen, sonst fahr ich nicht!" Ja und? Fährt der Rest der Familie eben mal alleine. Soweit würde das bei uns aber gar nicht eskalieren. Mein Junior respektiert glücklicherweise meinen Arbeitseinsatz für sein Rad und ich habe ihm die Farbwahl überlassen und alle Arbeitsschritte erklärt. Bei vorausgewählten (!) Variablen durfte er auch die finale Entscheidung treffen.
Es ist letztlich auch eine Frage, wie man etwas verkauft...

Abgesehen davon bin ich fest davon überzeugt: Wenn da unterm Weihnachtsbaum ein weißes Fahrrad mit gelben Zügen und pink-gelb-türkisen Streifen steht und der Vater sagt "Ich hab Dein Fahrrad selbst getuned.", dann ist das das tollste Fahrrad überhaupt...Auch für die junge Dame, die vermutlich den Unterschied noch nicht mal bemerkt... 

Edith sagt: Bitte als gut gemeinten Ratschlag verstehen, nicht als Klugscheißerei...
Ich kenne natürlich auch Situationen, in denen man kindlichen Bedürfnissen hilflos gegenüber steht.
Oft hilft aber vorausschauende Taktik und etwas Verkaufstalent.
@kc85: Du kennst Dein Töchterlein natürlich am besten. Wenn mein Lösungsvorschlag aussichtslos ist, bestell einfach bei Herrn Fischer "Kaniabike ohne Rahmen". Das macht er sicher, auch für faires Geld...


----------



## kc85 (26. Juli 2014)

Zunächst mal: Das Rad hat sich meine Tochter selber gekauft, mit dem Geld aus ihrer Sparbüchse. Da hat man halt nur noch begrenztes Mitspracherecht. Und ich wollte ihr die Freude über die Anschaffung auch nicht durch übertriebene Kritik vermiesen.

Da muss und soll am Ende auch kein 8,5kg-Rad draus werden. Ich hab mit ihr besprochen, dass der im Vergleich zu einem Neukauf beim örtlichen Händler gesparten Geldbetrag + ggf. einen vernünftigen Aufschlag in ein paar gezielte Tuningmaßnahmen zu stecken.

Wenn das Gewicht am Ende etwas unterhalb vom bisherigen Cube 200 landet (gewogene 11,2kg), ist der Sache schon genug gedient und reicht bei unserem Fahrprofil auch völlig aus.

Sie wird mit dem Rad dann fast täglich in die Schule fahren und da ist das Risiko eines Diebstahls auch nicht zu unterschätzen. Ein Kaniabike oder ähnliches wäre nach spätestens einer Woche garantiert verschwunden. In Erfurt kommen Raddiebstähle nämlich gerade groß in Mode. In der letzten Woche vor den Ferien wurden an der Schule meiner Tochter gleich 3 Räder geklaut - natürlich nur die "guten" (inkl. einem Beinn). Bei einem leicht getunten "Eisenschwein" mache ich mir da weniger sorgen.

kc85


----------



## KIV (26. Juli 2014)

Dann halt auseinanderbauen, Teile wiegen (und hier posten!) und dann sinnvoll einzeln austauschen...

Edith weiß auch, warum ich von dem Ziel "leichtes Fahrrad" ausgegangen bin. Der Thread-Titel war schuld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (26. Juli 2014)

So sieht der Plan aus.

kc85


----------



## Floh (28. Juli 2014)

Gleiche Geschichte wie immer: Die günstigen Räder sind eine gute Tuning-Basis wo man schnell viel erreicht, wenn man am Ende fertig ist hat man wahrscheinlich mehr Geld ausgegeben als für ein leichtes Rad von der "Stange" (Kania, Frog, Pepper). Aber schöner und befriedigender ist es so.
Viel Spaß beim Umbauen, vielleicht hat die Tochter ja Lust mitzumachen.


----------



## AlexMC (31. Juli 2014)

Der Lenker und die Reifen sind für gewöhnlich die Punkte, wo man mit wenig Aufwand und finanziellem Einsatz einiges an Gewicht einsparen kann. Bei Spezi Hotrock 24 hat allein der Lenker -400g gebracht.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/64635


----------



## Biebertaler (1. August 2014)

Ich finde das so ein leicht getuntes "Eisenschwein" auch an der Schule auffällt und daher auch zum Zielobjekt wird bzw. werden könnte.
Ich persönlich würde für die Schule ein 0815 Rad besorgen, für den Rest dann das Haibike nehmen.
Was sich preislich einigermaßen im Rahmen hält was das Tuning angeht wurde von Alex schon geschrieben, das bezieht sich auf die ganzen Anbauteile (Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Schnellspanner etc.). Die Teile kannst gebraucht in der Bucht relativ günstig schnappen, mit anderen Reifen könnte deine Gewichtsersparnis bei ca. 1-2 KG liegen. Alles andere sprengt dann wieder den Rahmen, gerade wenn du auf 1-Fach umbauen möchtest, da hängt dann etwas mehr dran. Hab das ganze "Prozedere" auch gerade erst durchgemacht, war bei mir doch etwas teurer als angedacht. Hat sich aber gelohnt wie ich finde.......kannst ja mal schauen, hab ein paar Bilder vom Rad drinne (Cube Team 240).


----------



## Mamara (1. August 2014)

kc85 schrieb:


> Sie wird mit dem Rad dann fast täglich in die Schule fahren und da ist das Risiko eines Diebstahls auch nicht zu unterschätzen.



Beleuchtung, alle benötigten Reflektoren usw kommen aber dran? Bei unserer Grundschule gibt es ansonsten sofort ärger bei den Eltern wenn die Kids ohne ankommen.


----------



## kc85 (30. September 2015)

So, da bin ich wieder. Und natürlich waren wir nicht ganz untätig.

Bevor es aber ans Basteln ging, habe ich mein Töchterchen erst mal ein halbes Jahr mit dem nahezu unveränderten Rad Kilometer machen lassen. Inklusive Teilnahme am Fette Reifen Rennen und ein paar ausgedehnten Touren im Spreewald, Elbsandsteingebirge und in der Lüneburger Heide. Dabei lag das Augenmerk hauptsächlich auf der Nutzung der Schaltung und allgemein ergonomischen Aspekten. Und sie sollte das Gewicht spüren. 

Und erstmal kamen noch ein paar Gramm dazu: Ständer (fürs erst von Cube, mein Kind bestand darauf), Tacho und Flaschenhalter kamen dazu. Sonst wurde nur der Vorbau umgedreht und etwas tiefer gesetzt - das passte dann schon viel besser.

Das Thema "mit dem Rad in die Schule" hatte sich mittlerweile als Anforderung eh erledigt. Zu viele Diebstähle und vor dem Absolvieren der Fahrradprüfung in der 4. Klasse ist es unerwünscht, wenn die Kinder allein mit dem Rad in die Schule fahren. 

Immerhin muss ich so nicht überall zwingend auf StVO-Tauglichkeit achten. Wir fahren i.d.R. eh abseits von Straßen. Und für Stadttouren gibt es mittlerweile eine "Alltagsschlampe". Die klaut keiner.

So konfiguriert haben wir dann ca. 200km absolviert. Klaglos. Das Thema Gewicht kam eigentlich von Seiten meiner Tochter erst zur Sprache, als das Rad öfter mal ein paar Meter getragen werden musste: "Das Cube war ja viiieeel leichter (obwohl ja auch eher schwer). Papa, kann man da nix machen?" Aha! 

Da die Originalbereifung nicht sonderlich "rollfreudig" war, wurde da zuerst Hand angelegt. Die 2.0er Kenda runter und Schwalbe Black Jack in 1.9 drauf - 510g gespart und endlich rollt die Fuhre. Damit war dann der Reigen eröffnet. Es wurde beschlossen nach und nach einiges auszutauschen. Dabei wurde nicht immer auf das letzte Gramm geschaut. Die Teile sollten meinem Kind ja auch gefallen und natürlich beschaffbar sein. Und der Preis musste in jedem Fall stimmen.

Als erstes wurde dann der schwergewichtige Vorbau samt Lenker entsorgt. Als Ersatz kam ein KCNC Fly Ride in 50mm und ein auf 54cm gekürzter KCNC Rampant Flat zum Einsatz - zusammen nochmal 489g weg. Das erste Kilogramm war geschafft.

Beim Thema Schaltung haben wir uns dann nach gründlicher Analyse des bisherigen Schaltverhaltens, einigen Debatten ("3-fach ist cooler") und Konsultation des Ritzelrechners entschlossen, zunächst mal auf 1x7 umzubauen. Kurbellänge und Q-Faktor waren ja auch für die Tonne. Also haben wir bei Kaniabike eine Kurbel mit 140mm-Armen und einem 32er Blatt geholt. Und weil wir eh dabei waren, wurde noch der 175g leichte Ständer mit geordert (minus 112g). Die Kania-Kurbel brachte nur erfreuliche 405g auf die Waage, die originale 3-fach-Kurbel satte 914g. Blieb noch das Innenlager. Das war im Spreewald schon mal getauscht worden, weil das Originalteil nicht mehr ganz rund lief. Das als Ersatz verbaute Shimano BB-UN55 (was anderes war vor Ort nicht auf Lager) wog bei 122,5mm Länge mit 319g sogar 4g mehr als das Original. Beide waren viel zu lang, kürzer ging aber erst mal nicht wegen der Rahmengeometrie. Um nun doch ein kürzeres Innenlager verbauen zu können, musste am Ende die innere Hälfte des "Kettenschutzes" an der neuen Kurbel dran glauben. So abgespeckt passte nun problemlos ein 107,5mm kurzes und 238g leichtes Neco HAL-920 hinein. So stimmt nun endlich auch die Kettenlinie und der Q-Faktor ist deutlich erfreulicher. Dann wurden noch der Umwerfer und der Drehschalter samt Zug entsorgt und die Kette etwas gekürzt. Also 77g (Innenlager) + 18g (Kettenschutz) + 180g (Umwerfer) + 133g (Schalter samt Zug) + 16g (Kette) gespart. Bei den Griffen kamen gut kürzbare von Ebay zum Einsatz, leider bringen die 18g extra auf die Waage, verdammt.  Irgendwie packt einen dann doch der Ehrgeiz. 

Nach den ersten Testfahrten kam mein Kind dann auch zur Erkenntnis, daß die 7 Gänge tatsächlich für (fast) alle Lebenslagen ausreichen. Das Angebot des Rückbaues wurde entrüstet abgelehnt. 

Mittlerweile hatte mein Töchterchen mir beim Surfen und Stöbern im Forum auch immer mal über die Schulter gesehen. Dabei war ihr "dieser Spiderman-Sattel" ins Auge gestochen. Also haben wir einen Aest Spyder Twintrail geordert (kostet ja fast nix) - und ein paar Aest Magnesium Pedale gleich dazu. Der Sattel wurde vorne gekürzt und fährt sich erstaunlich bequem (ich hab das Teil selber ein paar Tage ausprobiert). Meine Tochter liebt das Ding, obwohl sie vorher immer auf ihren alten Scott-Sattel bestanden hat. Macht 127g Ersparnis beim Sattel und 99g bei den Pedalen. Die originale Sattelstütze musste dann noch einer Carbon-Sattelstütze weichen. Weitere 119g gespart.

Der fetteste Klopper war natürlich die Gabel. Die verbaute Suntour M-3010 wiegt aufs Gramm genau 2kg.  Und federn tut da nichts bis überhaupt nichts (aber die Erkenntnis ist ja nicht neu).

Ergo musste was anderes her. Am liebsten eine bezahlbare Starrgabel. Die Gabel von Kaniabike baute mir mit 370mm Einbaulänge leider zu kurz und passt auch optisch nicht so recht. Die verbaute Suntour hat 425mm. Erschwerend kam hinzu, daß es zwar erst mal bei der verbauten V-Brake bleiben sollte, weil ich den LRS erst mal nicht anfassen will und weil dem Rahmen hinten eh eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme fehlt (noch, kann man ja ändern). Die Option auf eine Disc-Bremse sollte aber idealerweise auch vorhanden sein. Da gibt's leider nicht viel Auswahl, erst recht nicht in 24 Zoll. Am Ende habe ich mich für eine 26-Zoll-Gabel samt Versatz-Adaptern für die V-Brake entschieden. Da erstere in Europa nicht in weiß aufzutreiben war und letzeres gar nicht, musste ich in Hongkong und China ordern. Und das dauert und dauert und ...

Um uns die Wartezeit zu vertreiben, haben wir zwischendurch die häßlichen orangen Speichenreflektoren entsorgt und durch 3M-Spotlight an jeder 2. Speiche ersetzt - minus 32g. Und die XLC-Schnellspanner wurden gegen leichtere von Aest getauscht - noch mal 68g weg.

Mittlerweile waren zwar die Sockel-Adapter da. 46g das Paar. Nicht schön, aber erst mal notwendig. Nur die Gabel wollte und wollte nicht aufkreuzen. Die war irgendwo beim Zoll verschollen. Bis heute. Erfreulicherweise musste ich noch nicht mal Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bezahlen. Ungekürzt liegt das gute Stück knapp unter 800g. Da geht noch was.

Am Freitag sollte ich Zeit haben, das ganze zusammenzustöpseln. Mein Kind ist auch schon ganz hibbelig. Dann gibts auch ein Foto.

Mit der Gabel sollten wir dann erst mal deutlich unter die 10kg-Grenze rutschen. Sagen zumindest meine Berechnungen. Mal sehen, was die Waage so ausspuckt. Weiteres Gewichtseinspar- und Tuningpotential ist ja noch reichlich vorhanden (LRS, Schaltung, ...). Dank dem einen oder anderen kleinen Sponsoring von Oma und Opa (die Radeln auch gerne) wurde bisher auch das Budget nicht so arg belastet.

Auf jeden Fall hat die Sache bis hier hin schon mal viel Spaß gemacht und beim nächsten Rad besteht mein Kind nun gleich vorab auf einen individuellen Aufbau. Und unsere 5-jährige hat kürzlich auch schon einen Proberitt auf dem Haibike absolviert. Und giert schon nach der Übernahme. Weitere Optimierung "lohnt" also. 

kc85


----------



## track94 (1. Oktober 2015)

Das hört sich doch gut an...dann zeig mal Bilder wenn du alles verbaut hast und schreib nochmal was zur Gabel.

Gruß  Lars


----------



## kc85 (2. Oktober 2015)

Gabel ist drin, nur mit der Bremse und den China-Adaptern gibt es noch ein klitzekleines Platzproblem.

Da muss ich erst mal noch eine kreative Lösung finden. Und ich hab da auch schon eine Idee ... Aber heute wird das nix mehr.

Das Rad ist jedenfalls plötzlich erschreckend leicht. 

kc85


----------



## kc85 (3. Oktober 2015)

So, erledigt. Alles dran und das Rad rollt wieder. Ausbaustufe 1 ist weitgehend abgehakt.

Die Waage sagt knapp unter 9,8 kg. Das deckt sich auch mit meiner errechneten Gewichtsersparnis von etwas mehr als 3600g.

Die Gabel kommt gekürzt auf 776g. Ein paar der gesparrten Gramm kamen dafür wieder beim Basteln an den Adaptern für die Bremse dazu.

Meine Tochter ist jedenfalls schwer begeistert von der neuen Leichtigkeit.












Nur mit den schon etwas gammeligen Bremsen und den Zügen und deren Verlegung und Hüllenfarbe bin ich momentan noch etwas unzufrieden, da wird noch was passieren. Meine Tochter wünscht sich ja Pink für die Züge ...  Und in paar Schräubchen werden wohl auch noch gegen farbige Exemplare getauscht werden. Das Auge isst ja mit. 

Hier noch ein Bild vom 15km-Proberitt heute am Nachmittag:






Endlich sitzt das Kind vernünftig auf dem Rad und auch der Q-Faktor ist endlich ok.

Wenn ich dann sehe, wie unergonomisch dagegen das Cube 200 teilweise ausfällt, mit dem die Kleine noch fährt, juckt es mich ja schon in den Fingern. Allerdings wäre das wohl wirklich rausgeworfenes Geld für nur noch eine Saison. 

kc85


----------



## KIV (3. Oktober 2015)

Ach komm schon, Du willst es doch auch..!


Züge gibbet übrigens hier: http://m.ebay.de/itm/Jagwire-Komple...e-/151450792987?nav=SEARCH&varId=450643193563


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (3. Oktober 2015)

Die haben wir doch schon längst im Auge. 

Läuft wohl doch auf Pink raus (ist mir noch nicht ganz geheuer). Aber ich muss damit ja auch nicht rumfahren. 

kc85


----------



## kc85 (4. Oktober 2015)

Hier mal noch eine Aufstellung der getauschten Teile und deren Gewichte:






Vielleicht hilft's dem einen oder anderen bei seinen Projekten.

Je eingespartem Gramm wurden 8 Cent investiert. Damit wurde das geplante Budget knapp überschritten. 

kc85


----------



## Ann (5. Oktober 2015)

@kc85 und wie war jetzt der gesamtpreis vom rad?


----------



## kc85 (5. Oktober 2015)

Momentan noch unter 400 EUR.

Aber dabei wird es wohl absehbar nicht bleiben. 

kc85


----------



## Ann (5. Oktober 2015)

ok danke. hat mich echt interessiert. wenn man spaß am schrauben und die zeit dazu hat, ist es ok. rein vom geld lohnt sich das für uns nicht wirklich


----------



## kc85 (5. Oktober 2015)

Alle Beteiligten hatten Spaß, mein Kind hat etwas "Schraubererfahrung" gesammelt und sie liebt ihr Rad nun mehr als je zuvor.

So "lohnt" sich das in jedem Falle. Zumindest nach meinem Dafürhalten.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich könnte günstig ein RD-M592-Schaltwerk (9-fach, Shadow) bekommen. Ich hätte gern den blöden Bogen hinten am Schaltzug entsorgt, bevor ich neue Züge verbaue.

Das passt doch mit mit der 7-fach Kasette und dem bisherigen Drehschalter, wenn ich das Schaltwerk mit den Anschlägen begrenze? Oder übersehe ich da was? 

kc85


----------



## trifi70 (6. Oktober 2015)

Passt zwar, ist aber nicht ideal, da Shadow höhere Bedienkräfte hat.



Z9001


----------



## kc85 (6. Oktober 2015)

Bessere Alternative?

Schaltungen sind nicht gerade mein Spezialgebiet und leider liegt in der Hinsicht auch ganz gar nichts im Keller.

Schlimmstenfalls bleibt wohl nur ein ordentlichere und sparsamere Zugverlegung.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (6. Oktober 2015)

Standard LX, SLX oder XT, möglichst mit kurzem Käfig. Dann ist die untere Rolle weiter von der Straße weg. Zugführung ist halt hinzunehmen. Alles was ich mit direkterer Zugführung kenne, ist funktional schlechter (Tourney mit Rolle oder halt Shadow). Kannst natürlich auch einfach ausprobieren, ob die Handkraft für leichte Bedienung des Shadow ausreichend ist.


----------



## KIV (6. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht ist das ne Option:
http://www.fahrradteilediscount.de/...jig-Schaltwerkkabel-Umlenkrolle-rot::466.html


----------



## kc85 (6. Oktober 2015)

Danke. Hatte ich mir auch schon mal angesehen. Ist aber wohl nur noch in rot oder gelb zu bekommen (oder zu absurden Preisen). Passt halt farblich so gar nicht. 

kc85


----------



## kc85 (6. Oktober 2015)

Hab nun erst mal ein "normales" XT-Schaltwerk angeschafft. Sicher ist sicher.

Mal sehen, wie ich das mir dem Zug löse.

Und nachdem es in den letzten Tagen so schön war und wir viel Zeit auf den Rädern verbracht haben (sehr viel Zeit, um sich anzusehen, wie gut oder schlecht die Kinder im Vergleich auf dem Rad sitzen), wird das Cube 200 der Kleinen nun doch noch etwas überarbeitet. Eine kurze und leichte Kurbel ist schon geordert. Und moderates Abspecken ist auch da angesagt. Wird ja bald Winter, da muss man schrauben. 

kc85


----------



## kc85 (14. Oktober 2015)

Mittlerweile sind ein XT-Schaltwerk (RD-M750) und pinke Schalt- und Bremszüge eingetrudelt. Nun geht's aber erst mal in den Urlaub, deswegen muss die Montage noch warten. 

Für das Cube 200 der Kleinen sind auch ein paar Teile unterwegs: Inverses XT-Schaltwerk (RD-M760), Schürmann-Felgen in 32-Loch, ...

Mir wird im Winter sicherlich nicht langweilig werden. 

kc85


----------



## kc85 (24. Oktober 2015)

Dank des "schönen" Wetters heute war Schraubertag.

Ergo gab es endlich die vom Kind heiß erwarteten pinken Züge und das Tourney-Schaltwerk durfte einem tiptop erhaltenen RD-M750-Schaltwerk aus dem Bikemarkt Platz machen.

Bei den Zughüllen habe ich die Chance genutzt und den Schaltzug direkt rechts verlegt, ohne erst den Steuerkopf zu umrunden (der klapperte dort bisher gerne mal mangels Abstand am Bremszug). Auch alle anderen Züge wurden möglichst knapp verlegt. Insgesamt habe ich über 20cm Zughülle gegenüber der Originalbestückung eingespart.











Die Schlaufe hinten am Schaltwerk nervt mich aber noch immer. Vielleicht versuche ich da doch mal eine Avid Rollamajig. Die ist leider momentan nur in gelb oder rot auftreibbar.






Ich finde, das sieht insgesamt deutlich aufgeräumter aus als vorher. Farblich passt es auch prima. Immerhin hat meine Tochter ja auch ein rosa Biketrikot im Schrank. 

Das Tourney brachte auf der Waage füllige 326g, das XT-Schaltwerk kommt auf schlankere 249g. Schon wieder 77g gespart. 

Ach ja, wer sich über die Klingel wundert: Die blieb beim Abwracken des Laufrades übrig und musste aus sentimentalen Gründen unbedingt ans Rad. 

Demnächst geht es nun erst mal am Cube Kid der Kleinen weiter. Da trudeln so langsam ein paar Teile ein.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke, so'n Rollamajig-Teil kannste recht gut lackieren/anmalen, für'n 10er kann man das ja probieren...

Das Rad sieht jetzt echt top aus, für Mädels auf jeden Fall... 
Der Spacer überm Vorbau stört mich aber noch. Darunter hast Du ja auch schon einen Turm gebaut, soviel Gabelschaft wirst Du niemals brauchen.
Da musste mE nochmal ran.


----------



## kc85 (25. Oktober 2015)

Erwischt. Das "Türmchen" ist noch vom rumprobieren mit der richtigen Lenkerhöhe übrig. Lieber in Ruhe 3 mal gucken, bevor man da zu viel abschneidet. Weil: Ab ist ab.
Den wollte ich ja eigentlich schon längst beseitigt haben, bin aber heute nicht dazu gekommen - mal wieder. Wird aber erledigt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Meine Große fährt jedenfalls voll auf ihre pinken Züge ab. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Die Kleine macht mir aber Hoffnung. Auf die Frage, ob das Cube Kid nun auch pinke Züge bekommen soll, legte die eine solide Kotz-Pantomime hin und verkündete, schwarz wäre ja eh viiieeel schöner - aber blau wäre auch cool, oder orange, oder ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber was frage ich auch ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kc85


----------



## paradox (25. Oktober 2015)

Schickes Bike! 

Denk statt der Rolle hinten mal über diese Möglichkeit nach. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/3814437...852-0%26rvr_id%3D917560245530&chn=ps&lpid=106

Habe ich damals immer verbaut und hat bestens funktioniert. Musst eben darauf achten das die Pipe den Zug mit Endkappe aufnehmen kann. 
Vortei , enge Radien und abreißen Oder umknicken nicht mehr so schnell möglich. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## kc85 (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich Depp. Genau solche Flexpipes hab ich ja gestern erst an der Bremse an dem Rad verbaut. Auf die Idee, so ein Ding schnell auch mal am Schaltzug zu testen, bin ich im Eifer des Gefechts gar nicht gekommen. Dabei hatte ich mir genau die Variante erst letztens im Netz ausführlich angeschaut.

Ich glaube, ich werde alt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kc85


----------



## kc85 (6. Januar 2016)

Nachdem sich der Umbau am 200er Cube bewährt hat, entsorge ich nun auch hier den Schraubkranz.

Es gibt eine Novatec-Nabe mit einer CS-HG51-Kassette und einen neuen 8-fachen Revoshift-Schalter. Das sollte auch hier noch mal gute 200g einsparen.

Bei der Gelegenheit werde ich, wenn's passt, noch so eine Flexpipe am Schaltwerk verbauen, um ggf. die Schlaufe des Schaltzugs noch etwas zu verkleinern.

Der Gabelschaft harrt auch noch immer seiner finalen Kürzung. Ist aber irgendwie zu kalt zum Schrauben. 

kc85


----------



## track94 (6. Januar 2016)

Schickt dich deine Frau auch immer raus in die Kälte  ....aus Rache schraub ich dann immer im Wohnzimmer wenn sie nicht da ist


----------



## kc85 (6. Januar 2016)

Die Frau ist nicht das Problem. Wäre ja auch noch schöner.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber so lange der Weihnachtsbaum noch steht, ist einfach nicht genug Platz im Wohnzimmer zum gepflegten "Warmschrauben".

Und auf Keller, Hof oder Garage habe ich bei den Temperaturen echt keinen Bock.

kc85


----------



## Fisch123 (7. Januar 2016)

kc85 schrieb:


> Die Frau ist nicht das Problem. Wäre ja auch noch schöner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schmeiß das Teil raus, ist doch Knut!


----------



## kc85 (7. Januar 2016)

Nee, das ist ein ausgewachsener 2,80 Meter-Prügel (der auch einen stolzen Preis hatte). Mit Schmeißen ist da nix, zumindest durchs Fenster. Den muss man schon durch die Doppeleingangstür quetschen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bis Sonntag steht der aber eh mindestens noch. Meine 5-jährige (die Cube 200-Pilotin) hat morgen nämlich eine OP unter Vollnarkose und wünscht sich, dass der Baum nach der OP noch steht. Quasi als Glücksbringer.

Aber Montag kommt er raus und das Kind darf mit Papa im Wohnzimmer zwecks Ablenkung von den OP-Folgen noch ein paar Teile ans Cube bauen: Pedale, Schnellspanner, neue Züge und Hüllen, ... 

kc85


----------



## trolliver (7. Januar 2016)

Bei uns wird man von der Stadt diszipliniert: wer bis heute (7.1.) seinen Baum nicht zu einer Schule gebracht hat, bleibt drauf sitzen bzw. kann ihn selbst entsorgen. Finde ich prinzipiell gut.

Das Rad mit den vielen Rosa-Applikationen gefällt mir auch gut. Rein Rosa wird's bei uns nur über meine Leiche geben, aber rosa Klingel, rosa Züge, rosa Sattel, rosa Körbchen, rosa ... Elefant am Lenker darf sie alles haben, wenn ihr der Sinn danach steht (und sie es bezahlt, zumindest den Elefanten ;-)) ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (7. Januar 2016)

Toller Umbau steht mir auch noch bevor mein Sohn hat zuzeit ein Kania 20 Zoll möchte ihm jetzt ein 24 Zoll Bike kaufen.
Hatte erst überlegt das Vpace 24 Max aber der Preis von 1200 Euro ist doch ein bisschen zu viel für ein Kinderbike. Wenn ich sehe bist du damit dem Gewicht nicht viel drüberl. Unter 10kg für ein 24 Zoll Bike ist doch Ok. Soll ja auch alles bezahlbar bleiben.
IUch finde deine Umsetzung gut.
Gruß Maik


----------



## kc85 (7. Januar 2016)

Tja, die Große steht halt auf Rosa. Aber die Kleine macht mir Hoffnung und fährt zum Glück auf Blau ab. Gutes Kind. 

Was den Baum angeht: Ich muss beim Arbeitgeber eh noch einen 3,50m-Baum entsorgen. Der geht direkt auf dem Anhänger zur Deponie. Da darf dann meiner gleich mitfahren. 

Hier in EF werden die Bäume einfach auf die Straße gekachelt   und dann eingesammelt - oder auch nicht, wenn das Teil mal wieder hinter einem Auto liegt. 

kc85


----------



## trifi70 (7. Januar 2016)

Mit 2,80 resp. 3,50 kriegste doch ne schöne Verkehrsberuhigung hin.  Den können die Müllwerker doch gar nicht übersehn. 

Unser muss auch raus. War eigentlich für gestern geplant, aber bei dem Schnee da draußen gibs grad andere Prioritäten.


----------



## kc85 (8. Januar 2016)

Nach dem Wind heute Nacht lagen heute morgen alle Straßen in EF voll mit "verwehten" Bäumen. Auf dem Weg zum OP-Termin mussten wir fröhlich Zickzack fahren. Dabei werden die Teile erst am Dienstag abgeholt. 

Mal wieder zurück zum Bikebasteln: Die Novatec-Nabe ist angekommen, aber leider bei einem Nachbarn gelandet - und der ist zwischenzeitlich auf unbestimmte Zeit weggefahren. Super. 

Es könnte ja einmal was glatt laufen. Na ja, basteln wir halt am Würfel weiter. 

kc85


----------



## trolliver (8. Januar 2016)

Paket annehmen und dann wochenlang in Urlaub oder sonst wo hin? Das gibt's doch gar nicht! Unsere Nachbarn würden das sicher anders regeln. Oder sind's nur ein paar Tage... dann kann ich die Enttäuschung verstehen, wäre aber zu verschmerzen.


----------



## kc85 (8. Januar 2016)

Keine Ahnung, wann die Dame wieder auftaucht. Das kann Tage, Wochen oder länger dauern. Wenn ich gaaaaanz viel Glück habe, ist die auch nur für ein paar Stunden zum Freund verschwunden. Komischer Lifestyle.

Normalerweise werden Pakete im Haus recht zuverlässig weitergereicht, wenn jemand mal länger weg muss und eines angenommen hat (schon wegen der Widerrufsfristen bei Online-Käufen). Bei mir sieht es da manchmal wie in einer Postfiliale aus, weil ich im Erdgeschoss wohne. Aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Aufregen hilft nichts. Das wird schon werden. 

kc85


----------



## trifi70 (8. Januar 2016)

Hahaha, die letzte in D verfügbare Novatec liegt jetzt auf unbestimmte Zeit beim Nachbarn unter Verschluss.  Pechvogel.  Macht Dein Nachbar gelegentlich Überwinterung auf einer Sonneninsel oder so?  Vl. kommt ja ab und an jemand zum Blumengießen bei ihm vorbei, einfach mal auf die Lauer legen...  Viel Glück!


----------



## kc85 (8. Januar 2016)

Tja, wer den Schaden hat ...

kc85


----------



## kc85 (15. Januar 2016)

Oh Freude, oh Freude. Endlich habe ich die Nabe in den Fingern.

Wenigstens war die Nachbarin angemessen zerknirscht, dass sie mir mein Paket nicht vor ihrer Abreise noch übergeben hat. Sie hat es schlicht vergessen. Und da ich kein Unmensch bin: Schwamm drüber.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (15. Januar 2016)

Die Einsicht macht den Fehler zur Nebensache. Wenn es doch immer so wäre....


----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2016)

Aber jetzt...  wann speichst du ein?


----------



## kc85 (15. Januar 2016)

Ich muss erst mal ausspeichen, messen und dann rechnen, was ich an Speichen brauche.

kc85


----------



## trolliver (16. Januar 2016)

Ausspeichen geht doch schnell - mit 'nem Seitenschneider...


----------



## kc85 (16. Januar 2016)

Soll rückbaubar bleiben, also ist Seitenschneider keine Option.

kc85


----------



## trifi70 (16. Januar 2016)

"Kreis"säge.   Nein, aber Akkuschrauber habe ich schon mal verwendet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (16. Januar 2016)

Ich hab öfters geknipst als denAkkuschrauber verwendet...


----------



## Jurriaan (21. Januar 2016)

Ein schönes Projekt. Das Gewichtstabelle ist sehr bequem.
Wie gefällt Ihnen, Ihre Tochter, den Spider Sattel?

(Heute habe ich ein Trek MT220 '05 gekauft, fur mein 7,5 Jahre alte Tochter. Gewicht 15 kilo....)


----------



## kc85 (21. Januar 2016)

Der Sattel hat sich bisher als erstaunlich bequem und ansonsten unproblematisch erwiesen.

kc85


----------



## LockeTirol (27. Januar 2016)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Toller Umbau steht mir auch noch bevor mein Sohn hat zuzeit ein Kania 20 Zoll möchte ihm jetzt ein 24 Zoll Bike kaufen.
> Hatte erst überlegt das Vpace 24 Max aber der Preis von 1200 Euro ist doch ein bisschen zu viel für ein Kinderbike. Wenn ich sehe bist du damit dem Gewicht nicht viel drüberl. Unter 10kg für ein 24 Zoll Bike ist doch Ok. Soll ja auch alles bezahlbar bleiben.
> IUch finde deine Umsetzung gut.
> Gruß Maik


Maik, das MAX24 ist halt als richtiges MTB für den sportlichen Einsatz im Gelände gedacht. Die verbauten Teile würden auch an Papa's Bike eine gute Figur machen. Es ist halt nicht einfach ein leichtes Kinderrad. Dafür ist ein leicht getuntes Bike von der Stange sicher die günstigere Wahl.


----------



## kc85 (30. März 2016)

Hallo,

heute bin ich endlich mal dazu gekommen, Hand ans Haibike zu legen. Da stand ja noch der Umbau auf eine andere Nabe samt 8-Fach-Kassette auf dem Plan.

Also heute den Schraubkranz entfernt, die alte Nabe ausgespeicht und eine Novatec-Nabe eingespeicht. Darauf kam dann eine HG51 in 11/30 und ein passender 8-fach Revoshifter wurde montiert.

Bei der Gelegenheit wurde gleich noch am Schaltwerk eine Flexpipe verbaut und der Schaltzug sparsamer verlegt.

Spart in Summe nochmal 80g, womit wir nun etwas unter 9,7kg angekommen sind.

Hauptziel war aber bei der heutigen Aktion, die Schaltung sinnvoller zu stufen. Funktioniert super. Mangels anwesendem Kind, habe ich die Probefahrt gleich selber erledigt. Das Ding fährt sich super (und trägt sich anschließend hervorragend durchs Treppenhaus).

kc85


----------



## kc85 (18. April 2016)

Mittlerweile habe ich einen halbwegs brauchbaren Rahmen für das Nachfolgeprojekt aufgetan. Ich hoffe, das vom Verkäufer angegebene Gewicht stimmt.

kc85


----------



## Fisch123 (18. April 2016)

kc85 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich einen halbwegs brauchbaren Rahmen für das Nachfolgeprojekt aufgetan. Ich hoffe, das vom Verkäufer angegebene Gewicht stimmt.
> 
> kc85


Zeigen bitte! Was ist es denn?


----------



## kc85 (18. April 2016)

Hab das Teil noch nicht in den Händen. Dauert noch ein paar Tage.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (3. Mai 2016)

Mittlerweile ist der Rahmen eingetrudelt - und ist leider etwas schwerer als vom Verkäufer angegeben.

Eine erste grobe Überprüfung auf der Waage sagt ca. 1850g inkl. Sattelklemme und Lagerschalen. Da war das gute Teil aber noch nicht komplett ausgepackt. Das Gewicht wird sich also irgendwo um die 1800g einpendeln. Für mich gerade noch ok und da die Optik dem Kind schwer zusagt und der Preis recht günstig war, bleibt das Teil.

Ist ein nagelneuer 14,5'' Merida-Rahmen aus 2012. Weitere vorhandene Teile: DT XR 425-Felgen und eine (noch zu kürzende) 175mm-Firex-Kurbel. Der Rest ist noch in der Planungsphase. Aber der Plan sagt: 1x10, Starrgabel und V-Brake - angepasst an unser haußptsächliches Fahrprofil. Vom Gewicht her wollen wir unterhalb des 24''-Haibike bleiben.

Das Kind hat nämlich mittlerweile am leichten Dahinrollen Freude gefunden.

kc85


----------

